# rabbits in Delaware / Alum SP?



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Has anyone hunted Delaware / Alum SP for rabbits? Looking for someplace in central Ohio to get my dog out and as far away from roads as possible. We only take a few rabbits each year, but I love to hear the dog run.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Many views, but no posts.

Being in central oh, it seems odd there are no replies. Maybe this is a touchy subject. 

Any interested in pm'ing me to clue me in?


----------



## pacosraiders (Apr 13, 2004)

I've done my share of hunting up at Delaware, lots of pressure up there but I've kicked up a few in my time. Haven't tried rabbits at alum, I've done ok squirrel hunting there. 


Probably doesn't help much, but good luck!


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

We only hunt on private land in East Columbus. The land owners are very strict on who they allow to hunt their land however.

I don't recall ever rabbit hunting public land.

Sorry I couldn't help more.

btw is your dog male or female?

We have 6 beagals, but 2 are fixed and the other 4 are related in one way or another. Probably to distant to matter, but we are looking for new blood!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Delaware has some decent areas to hunt. On weekend there is a lot of pressure, but if you can get out during the week it's a great place to hunt. Stop at the Park office and get a map, Delaware has lots of areas to hunt that you need a map to find. Alum is the same way. Stop and get a map. Check out the ODNR web site and see how many other places there are in the Central Ohio area to hunt. Good luck.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

mlarosa, 

Man, you are bringing tears to my eyes. After 6 months of heated discussions with the vet, I just had my boy nuetered on Wednesday (11/3). I had 3 vets look at him, and all said he had an inflamed prostate, and nuetering was the best scenario. He is too good of a dog to be in pain so I had it done, but I sure would have lliked to pass along his gene pool. 

He does not have papers, but is the 2nd generation of the best we have every owned after owning beagles for (20+ years). The demeanor of these dogs is impeccable, so we are going to enjoy him for as long as we can.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Moke my experience has been that a male dog is not the best hunting dog especially on public land where other dogs have been running around especially females. You'll see him get a new agenda all of a sudden. So, his operation actually might make a better hunter out of him.

As for hunting at Delaware and Alum, there is some really good rabbit hunting at Delaware Wildlife Area and there is 6800 acres so it is a big area. It gets tons of pressure on the weekends, but it does have a lot of rabbits. Alum, is tough becuase the few areas that can be hunted are not conducive to rabbit hunting due to thick-overgrown areas and no shooting lanes or cut out fields for dogs to flush rabbits to. 

CG


----------

